# Sports in the army



## Canadian_Bacon (6 Nov 2006)

I was wondering if there is boxing in the army?


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Nov 2006)

Not since about 1967 ish.


----------



## Third (6 Nov 2006)

Is it an official "no boxing" declaration, or is there just a lack of interest?


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2006)

It is Official.

Contact Sports, like Boxing, are gone.  Too many head (Brain) injuries.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (7 Nov 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is Official.
> 
> Contact Sports, like Boxing, are gone.  Too many head (Brain) injuries.



No Hockey ?  ???

(or just non-contact?)


----------



## Torlyn (7 Nov 2006)

I believe he means pugilistic...  Contact hockey's alive and well in Esquimalt.  

T


----------



## 043 (7 Nov 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is Official.
> 
> Contact Sports, like Boxing, are gone.  Too many head (Brain) injuries.



Believe me George, the brain injuries are still here! LOL


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Nov 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> Believe me George, the brain injuries are still here! LOL



Must..not..take....bait!  Must...not... ;D


----------



## Journeyman (7 Nov 2006)

And there's still rugby, so you can work on brain AND liver damage  ;D


...unless you're one of those 'squat to pee' guys that _doesn't_ play rugby   >


----------



## geo (7 Nov 2006)

Rugby players eat their young!


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Nov 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Rugby players eat their young!



No, just our weak and the dead.


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Nov 2006)

God, my staff at CFSCE almost went pale when I suggested rugby instead of soccer for PT one morning...guess they didn't play...

Besides, we don't eat the young...we drink liquid bread


----------



## Journeyman (8 Nov 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> CFSCE



Hey kid...stay in your lane! This thread is for soldiers.....not jimmies.   >


You _know_ I'm just messin' with you, A


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Nov 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Hey kid...stay in your lane! This thread is for soldiers.....not jimmies.   >
> 
> 
> You _know_ I'm just messin' with you, A



*NOTE TO MODERATORS*

I am perfectly aware that Journeyman is making fun at my expense, though he is doing so in good-humour, as reciprocation to comments I have made to him in the past. I do not wish to make a harrassment complaint, as he is actually showing his fear and feelings of inferiority to Jimmies*

There ya go, B, CYA


----------



## cobbler (8 Nov 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And there's still rugby, so you can work on brain AND liver damage  ;D



And spinal damage.

Man wasn't designed to endure to pack down for a scrum against a ton and a half of pacific isladner.   

My advice, if you ever start playing rugby, avoid being a prop, hooker, or second row,otherwise you'll learn a whole new meaning of pain.   :blotto:  :crybaby:


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Nov 2006)

That's why you play wing...faster than those big mean forwards, and you get to score tries, too!


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Nov 2006)

False.  Most trys are scored by the forwards.  The days of the winger leaving a flanker in the dust ended with Jonah Lomu's career.


----------



## cobbler (8 Nov 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> That's why you play wing...faster than those big mean forwards, and you get to score tries, too!


Unfortunatly I'm not faster than the lightning footed Fijians I played with.



			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> False.  Most trys are scored by the forwards.  The days of the winger leaving a flanker in the dust ended with Jonah Lomu's career.


Not in the Southern Hemisphere they didn't. And Jonah's career isn't totally dead yet, he's still trying to make a comeback.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Nov 2006)

cobbler said:
			
		

> My advice, if you ever start playing rugby, avoid being a prop, hooker, or second row,otherwise you'll learn a whole new meaning of pain.   :blotto:  :crybaby:


OK, I don't want to imply expertise in all things rugby.....I guess there _are _ things relevant to those not wearing a number 4 or 5 - - I just don't know what those things are.

JM - - *#5*


----------



## armyvern (8 Nov 2006)

Be the Scrum Half....it's more fun!!


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Nov 2006)

Was a #11 & 15, saw the light and rebadged to #7.


----------



## dont.get.it.48 (8 Nov 2006)

cobbler said:
			
		

> My advice, if you ever start playing rugby, avoid being a prop, hooker, or second row,otherwise you'll learn a whole new meaning of pain.   :blotto:  :crybaby:



i play second row and a bit of prop, it's not that bad. you do get hits that hurts allot every ones in awile for the most part it's not to bad ones you get used to it.

is there football in the military?

(sorry for any spelling mistakes the spell check is really messing up right now for me)


----------



## William Webb Ellis (8 Nov 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> False.  Most trys are scored by the forwards.  The days of the winger leaving a flanker in the dust ended with Jonah Lomu's career.



ack what!?!

You you clearly play with the up with the PIGGIES!!!

Just look at the weekend.  Wales and Australia. I defy any forward to make a run  like Latham!!


----------



## William Webb Ellis (8 Nov 2006)

dont.get.it.48 said:
			
		

> i play second row and a bit of prop, it's not that bad. you do get hits that hurts allot every ones in awile for the most part it's not to bad ones you get used to it.
> 
> is there football in the military?
> 
> (sorry for any spelling mistakes the spell check is really messing up right now for me)



See what happens when you let a forward near a computer


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Nov 2006)

Spoken like one who is fleet of foot, and light of loafers.... ;D


----------



## William Webb Ellis (8 Nov 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Was a #11 & 15, saw the light and rebadged to #7.



I am happy the frontal lobotomy was a success...... :-*

ps aint't it a b*tch getting old and slow!?!


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Nov 2006)

Nah, it was just that when I got a haircut, I had nothing to comb, set, and style with all that idle time in the backs, and decided to actually get into the game.


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Nov 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I had nothing to comb, set, and style



Wouldn't that be from wearing a scrum cap?  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Nov 2006)

Headgear is for wimmin, and second rowers


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Nov 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Headgear is for wimmin, and second rowers



 :rofl:

Actually, it's pretty good to see a bunch of ruggers here. Wonder how many on the site. I've been thinking about pooling up a bunch of leave to make my way to the World cup next summer.'

Individual RWC '07 tickets go on sale as of tomorrow, btw

http://www.rugbyworldcup.com/EN/home


----------



## William Webb Ellis (8 Nov 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Nah, it was just that when I got a haircut, I had nothing to comb, set, and style with all that idle time in the backs, and decided to actually get into the game.



HAIRCUT, I think that is forward speak for Balding......Just like Sprinting is forward speak for jogging..........

God, I love this sport......Athletic Crack......


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Nov 2006)

Nope, still got every follicle I was issued with.  I just got tired of giving the oppo a nice grab handle in the mauls and cut it short.   That, plus the army wasn't fond of all that hair piled up under me berry.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (8 Nov 2006)

who you play for Kat?


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Nov 2006)

Nobody anymore.  Doctor gave me the option of playing rugby or walking, and I took the wussy way out. Loong ago, pre-army, I played for Gibsons RFC in BC, then Abbottsford 2 Div,  Chilliwack for a couple seasons, then off to Germany.


----------



## William Webb Ellis (8 Nov 2006)

Yeah, I had that discussion with a doctor about my neck....we negotiated down to taking one year off, and it worked I feel like I have a 50 year old's body!!


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Nov 2006)

How about you, WWE? What club (s) ?


----------



## William Webb Ellis (8 Nov 2006)

I am fully monogamous, Calgary Hornets Rugby Club, 17 years......plus various weekend and tournament whoring....and the odd provincial and city team, very odd.....


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Nov 2006)

Home club for me has always been the Ottawa Irish RFC, mostly seconds, a little firsts. Of course, there'll always be tournament whoring.

And a short period of time that I played for Ottawa U...though I never went to school there


----------



## William Webb Ellis (8 Nov 2006)

Yeah, I forgot about school....you can add U of C.

Cheers must go


----------



## geo (8 Nov 2006)

cobbler said:
			
		

> And spinal damage.
> 
> Man wasn't designed to endure to pack down for a scrum against a ton and a half of pacific isladner.
> 
> My advice, if you ever start playing rugby, avoid being a prop, hooker, or second row,otherwise you'll learn a whole new meaning of pain.   :blotto:  :crybaby:


What's wrong with being a prop?
We inspire people to move....... faster


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Nov 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> What's wrong with being a prop?
> We inspire people to move....... faster



Well, that depends on the props. And sometimes on how fast they can waddle  ;D


----------



## geo (8 Nov 2006)

Lemmie get my hands wrapped around your throat & we'll see how fast I need to waddle to keep track


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Nov 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Lemmie get my hands wrapped around your throat & we'll see how fast I need to waddle to keep track



And that's another reason us wingers run fast...You forwards take everything so seriously  

Although I will admit, I appreciate it when I take the ball into contact, and the forwards are right there to hold me up in the maul...but just so touchy, you are!


----------



## geo (8 Nov 2006)

Ayup!


----------



## cobbler (9 Nov 2006)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Headgear is for wimmin, *and second rowers*



If not for the second part of that remark them would have been fighting words  :warstory:


----------

